# Yep, it's Monday



## GaryHibbert (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## JLeonard (Mar 14, 2022)

The last one is so me! I would love to sleep late, but my bladder loves to get up at about 530 am every day! 
Jim


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 14, 2022)

Haha, good laughs! Thank you! The lose bolts and roller coaster is priceless!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 14, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> The last one is so me! I would love to sleep late, but my bladder loves to get up at about 530 am every day!
> Jim


If you are making it to 5:30 I'd consider that living your best life.......also you clearly aren't drinking enough beer


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2022)

Love the roller coaster! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 14, 2022)

I loved them...thanks Gary!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 14, 2022)

All good ones and thanks for sharing 
Gary  !

Keith


----------

